# Williams System 30 vs. Soul 4.0



## Tabularosa78 (May 23, 2009)

These will be crit wheels. Which would you pick and why?

Cheers!


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I have them both for training rides. The 30s seem to roll much nicer, maybe because it's newer and ceramic bearings. The 4.0 SL is a little more comfy ride, even though it came with conventional bearings, rear hub spin tests shows the 4.0 spins longer than the 3.0. The front flexes a bit especially when standing uphill. I have the 09 model, maybe the 10 model had improved? It is also a little aero but susceptible to side winds. IMO, I would go for the 30s in resposiveness due to stiffness. Have you looked at the Soul 3.0 as well? They both have pretty similarity and seem to be lighter than the Williams 30s. Might be worth checking it out. My Williams 30s weight in at 1650 grams. Only 40 grams difference than my Soul 4.0.


----------



## Tabularosa78 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I really like Soul's products and the customer service of the owner, but the long build and ship times really stop me from pulling the trigger. 

Right now the Williams 30 seem like a great choice for an all round training/race wheel. Plus, I hear his service is great too. How do they react with sudden accelerations out of corners and up hill? The only thing stopping me here is PBK has a great deal going on with the Campy Neutron. With a discount code they come out cheaper than the 30s shipped. 



MarkZeus said:


> I have them both for training rides. The 30s seem to roll much nicer, maybe because it's newer and ceramic bearings. The 4.0 SL is a little more comfy ride, even though it came with conventional bearings, rear hub spin tests shows the 4.0 spins longer than the 3.0. The front flexes a bit especially when standing uphill. I have the 09 model, maybe the 10 model had improved? It is also a little aero but susceptible to side winds. IMO, I would go for the 30s in resposiveness due to stiffness. Have you looked at the Soul 3.0 as well? They both have pretty similarity and seem to be lighter than the Williams 30s. Might be worth checking it out. My Williams 30s weight in at 1650 grams. Only 40 grams difference than my Soul 4.0.


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

check out revolution wheelworks. i just bought a set of REV30Ls. they are a little more than the williams but from what i have read and even just from this thread, the system 30s are much more than the claimed weight. 100grams on this page.

Il keep you posted on when my wheels come in and let you know how it goes. they both have great customer service by the way (williams and Revolution), I spoke to both of the owners, they were very informative.


----------



## Tabularosa78 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info! What were you quoted for the build and ship times? 



TXKestrel said:


> check out revolution wheelworks. i just bought a set of REV30Ls. they are a little more than the williams but from what i have read and even just from this thread, the system 30s are much more than the claimed weight. 100grams on this page.
> 
> Il keep you posted on when my wheels come in and let you know how it goes. they both have great customer service by the way (williams and Revolution), I spoke to both of the owners, they were very informative.


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a set of Soul S4.0 in route. The wait time for most of Soul's products seems to be at least 3-4 weeks, plus 1-2 weeks shipping.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I have Soul S4.0s laced to a Powertap- they have been great so far. True as all hell so far, and I've been beating these up on bad roads.


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

it came out to 585 shipped i think. when i spoke to him on the phone he said that they had that wheel in stock. i dont have a tracking number yet though.......


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

Did Soul build those, sell you just the rim, or did you have them built? I think a S4.0 PT would be very cool.


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

ok one of the owners of revolution wheelworks sent me an email last night telling me they just finshied building my wheelset. I guess when he said they had them in stock he meant the parts.

The claimed weight on the website is 1460 for the rev30L he said in the email they came underweight at 1446. 

they will ship on monday. ill let you know how they turn out when i get them.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

aggarcia said:


> I have a set of Soul S4.0 in route. The wait time for most of Soul's products seems to be at least 3-4 weeks, plus 1-2 weeks shipping.


Post them up when they arrive.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

akatsuki said:


> I have Soul S4.0s laced to a Powertap- they have been great so far. True as all hell so far, and I've been beating these up on bad roads.


Can you post up some pics?


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

JohnHenry said:


> Post them up when they arrive.


They are here in the US, waiting to be cleared by Customs. The Soul S4.0 should be here any day now. 

I will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

aggarcia said:


> They are here in the US, waiting to be cleared by Customs. The Soul S4.0 should be here any day now.
> 
> I will post pictures when they arrive.


Great. Thanks!


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

Here are the Soul S4.0 on my Trek 2.1 They have performed perfectly so far. Really worked well in Hilly windy conditions.


----------



## Tabularosa78 (May 23, 2009)

Your bike looks great :thumbsup: I've yet to read a bad review about these wheels. So, from one of your previous posts they took approximately 6 weeks from build up to your doorstep? 


aggarcia said:


> Here are the Soul S4.0 on my Trek 2.1 They have performed perfectly so far. Really worked well in Hilly windy conditions.


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

i got the revolution wheelworks wheels on friday. they came in on the shop scale as 1450 so only 4grams over what the shop quoted me. the wheels spin very fast from the short time ive been able to ride. i havent been able to go on a good ride yet though so i cant judge too much already.


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes just under 6 weeks. I think the S2.0 and S3.0 are only a 2 week wait period, but like everything it depends on supply and demand. Soul seems to have some unique products are different price points. Unlike some of the other products, I could have had then in a week. There is no other deep, aluminum wheelset on the market at this price point. I am very happy with their product. 

The true test will be after a year or 5K miles. 

AG 



Tabularosa78 said:


> Your bike looks great :thumbsup: I've yet to read a bad review about these wheels. So, from one of your previous posts they took approximately 6 weeks from build up to your doorstep?


----------

